# Creak/groan turning left when stopped



## mmagliaro (Apr 20, 2011)

2006 Murano "S". 45,000 miles, new tires at 38,000, all in nice shape.

Problem just started yesterday:

When stopped or moving very slowly, turning wheel left makes a creak/groan sound, coming from under the car more toward the passenger side, 
I *think* (it's really hard to tell where these noises come from). 
Power Steering fluid is right at "full" both when cold and hot, and power steering assist is good (wheel is easy to turn), so it doesn't look like a fluid leak or a pump problem. Also, if you crank the wheels hard to one side and hold them there, there are no noises, so I really don't think it's the power steering pump or hoses.

I tried spraying a little WD on the ball joints just to see if that would temporarily make a difference, but it doesn't. Steering, braking, overall control is excellent - no problems. No funny noises when driving the car.

Is there a rack/gear box under there somewhere that needs
oil?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Probably the struts/coils turning. Clean 'em off, try again...


----------



## mmagliaro (Apr 20, 2011)

jdgrotte said:


> Probably the struts/coils turning. Clean 'em off, try again...


Thanks for the reply! Can you clarify what you mean by "clean 'em off"? You mean spray some degreaser like Gumout on the ends of the struts and coil springs under there? Or something more like a cleaning lubricant like WD40? Thanks.


----------



## mmagliaro (Apr 20, 2011)

Just to close the book on this.... per your suggestion, I wondered if it was just the places where the struts bolt to the frame. I just loaded up the top and bottom bolt areas in the front struts (just got under there with a can of Gum-Out and blasted away). The noise went away and has not returned (and it's been months).


----------

